# Knife ID



## Carl Kotte (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi,

A guy is selling a knife claiming it to be a Masamoto, but I don’t recognize any of the marks. Here is a photo:




I’m suspicious. Help is much appreciated!


----------



## ojisan (Oct 5, 2019)

It does not look like a Masamoto, neither of Tsukiji or Souhonten.

The first letter is 研, but hard to tell the others.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 6, 2019)

ojisan said:


> It does not look like a Masamoto, neither of Tsukiji or Souhonten.
> 
> The first letter is 研, but hard to tell the others.



Thank you very much ojisan!


----------



## da_mich* (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello Carl,

i don´t know this knife but is 100% not from Masamoto. It looks very cheap. I think its a 20$ knife. Don´t buy from this guy !!!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 6, 2019)

da_mich* said:


> Hello Carl,
> 
> i don´t know this knife but is 100% not from Masamoto. It looks very cheap. I think its a 20$ knife. Don´t buy from this guy !!!



Thanks, I think you’re right. I had better avoid this offer.


----------

